# First Season reruns on History in Canada, catching up on current episodes



## Brmorgan (Apr 16, 2010)

So I've been catching some of these over the last couple weeks - I never did see every episode the first time around. They aren't showing season 3 up here (yet), so I have to resort to more creative methods online to see the new ones. But after watching a couple of the first episodes again, it struck me just how bad it's gotten. Some things I noticed from the first season:

-A GOOD greenhorn, that Michael fellow with the Stump Branch crew. It was nice to see the crew actually TRAINING him, not like the Rygaards just throwing guys into situations and then giving them hell if they don't do everything just right.

-On a related note, Melvin was running a nice tight crew and wasn't acting like a total self-important asshat treating everyone like crap. I understand he might be a bit miffed at not running his own crew anymore but it isn't anyone else's fault.

-I miss the Gustafson crew. Out of all of the bosses/supervisors of the different companies, Daryl (sp?) was probably the only one I would want to work for on a long-term basis. He seemed pretty level.

-Say what you will, but I also miss Jesse Browning. He seemed like a good guy who was trying his damnedest to keep everyone happy but was just a bit ill equipped to deal with the pressure. I can relate to that. Unlike the Rygaards who just pitch a fit and go crazy for no good reason. Unfortunately (and understandably if so) I don't expect to see him back after what he's been going through.

-NO JIMMY in the first season! I'm a bit split on this one because he's good for a laugh now and then, but overall he's just one of the most horrible people I've ever seen on TV, and just makes me angry every time he opens his yap. I have to hand it to James though; much as I love my dad I'd have knocked his teeth out long ago if he treated me like that all the time. I can't fathom why he would continue to work with him; the producers must pay fairly well!

-I liked seeing the little CG animations being used to show how things are actually done, like rigging a skyline or cutting a tree. Now they just make little animations of every conceivable thing that could go wrong and kill somebody, no matter how unlikely, to play up the "drama". I haven't worked in the bush with a logging crew, but I have worked enough in general to know that if they are truly having close calls and near-misses as often as they portray on the show, none of those people should be loggers either. I'd be willing to bet you could put a camera crew with most reputable logging outfits and not get footage of any major incidents like that for months. I know such is true at the sawmills I've worked at - close calls are treated exactly the same way as if there was an actual incident or injury, and if they happen with any sort of frequency, changes start happening pretty quickly.



I just got caught up to episode 10 of the third season last week. What the heck is going on this year?!? I come back to Gabe having a tantrum and destroying an employee's personal property and Craig throwing rocks at guys (that's assault with a weapon here in Canada even if you don't make contact); Marvin turning into a complete prick, Jay pulling a gun and emptying it into his phone because of some bad news, and let's not forget bees behind every stump!

I'll still watch the show, because sadly it's still better than most of the "reality" dreck on TV anymore, though that's only because of the subject matter I suppose, not the quality. But I don't enjoy it much really, at least not compared to the first season or to Heli Loggers, or even those swamp logger rednecks.


----------

